# Сильное покраснение сосудов в глазах



## Admin (31 Авг 2006)

Еще один вопрос попросили задать:





> Сильное покраснение сосудов в глазах вот уже три месяца, немного болит шея, но когда совершаю круговые движения отчетливо слышу, чувствую хруст и трение, головные боли частенько мучают. Вот что имею после снимков - ретролистез С2 до 2 мм, тел С3,С4,С5 до 1.5 мм, при максимальном сгибании лестничный антилистез тел С3,С4,С5 до 1мм. Может не права, но сейчас очень волнуют глаза, падает зрение, врачи ничего особо не назначают, пропила Детралекс - 10 дней, по 3, Фезам - упаков и все лечение на этом закончилось. Говорят - это нормально, но я чувствую себя все хуже. Посоветуйте, что делать, какие сдать анализы, что выпросить у собственных врачей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Авг 2006)

Это вопросы к окулисту.


----------



## ssv (7 Сен 2006)

А разве при остеохондрозе, например, зрение не может падать?!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2006)

Острота зрения не зависит от остеохондроза. Появление фотопсий ("мушки" перед глазами, круги и т.д.) возможно и при остеохондрозе, если он сопровождается нарушением мозгового кровообращения.
В любом случае первый шаг осмотр окулиста и заключение о состоянии глазного дна. Потом доплер и ит.д. Но это потом....


----------

